# Dull coating cemetery fence



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

I recently re-did all of my cemetery fences and gave them a faux "rust" look by using a combo of orange and brown acrylics with mahogany woods stain. Although I love the final product, the fence finish is a bit to shiny for my tastes. Is there any kind of cheap finishing product out there that I can use to dull the shiny finish?

Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try sanding lightly to dull the finish. Do a test spot first to make sure you won't remove too much of the paint.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Try a light mist of soapy water, when it dries it will go to a matte/dull finish.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you use gloss or matte acrylics? Can you post a picture, so we can see how it looks?


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> Did you use gloss or matte acrylics? Can you post a picture, so we can see how it looks?


I used matte acrylics. I think the shine is probably coming from the mahogany wood stain.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You can get glossy or flat clear finishes in a spray can. I have use them to cut the gloss on some things. Dollar store specials or the no-name brand at the hardware.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd go with a matte finish spray coat.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

goneferal said:


> I'd go with a matte finish spray coat.


That would be my vote too.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Dixie said:


> That would be my vote too.


mine too


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Looks like I'll be picking up some Krylon Matte finish spray at HD today...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If you could post some before and after pictures when you're done, it would be nice to see how well the spray finish works.


----------



## marsh28 (Dec 2, 2010)

will do. Here is a rather poor camera-phone picture of the fence.

View attachment 2286


----------

